# air quest



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

anyone got an idea where to find parts for an air quest condenser. need a defrost board. I don't even know who the parent company of this brand is.
Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Post model and serial number. Often, even on their private label units, manufacturers will still use their own nomenclature stye, and often you can determine parent manufacturer from that.


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

problem with that is that the data plate on the condenser is not a "stamped plate" and is faded to badly to read, however the air handler is a 4 ton, so I naturaly have to assume that the outdoor unit is a 4 also, (may have to open it up and look at the compressor to be sure), so I am hoping that I might be able to track down a board from that info. I can always retro fit a generic board to it, but prefer not to.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Just because the indoor unit is marked 4 tons, doesn't mean the outdoor was/is.


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

true,...but isn't it likely that the board will be the same even if it is a 3.5 or 4 or even a 3


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Probably will be. But not all other parts, so don't assume what size it is when getting other parts.


----------



## demon00seven (Dec 7, 2011)

*same problem*

I've same problem like discussed up here, air quest condenser problem, and love to read reply's. I want to know the opinions of different people.


----------

